

Bill Gates: 'Have to raise taxes' - credo
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0112/72007.html

======
johnmurch
After Mitt's 2010 tax return now public, it really makes you wonder,
especially for someone who is "without a job". If you are making over 10MM -
you should have to pay at least 20%. Then again, why don't we just cut the
entire system/process out and have a flat tax.

